
International Art English - keiferski
https://www.canopycanopycanopy.com/contents/international_art_english
======
snori74
Quite a nice article about this here:
[https://www.theguardian.com/artanddesign/2013/jan/27/users-g...](https://www.theguardian.com/artanddesign/2013/jan/27/users-
guide-international-art-english)

------
d883kd8
Site is broken on mobile. Shame because the topic seems interesting

~~~
lsb
I'm choosing to think it's based on the self-indulgence of art gallery
websites dictating to readers what their screen sizes should be

------
ogou
I launched a GPT-2 powered tool to explore this idea a few weeks ago. Trained
with 21,000 art reviews over 57 years.

[https://artreviewgenerator.com/](https://artreviewgenerator.com/)

------
gumby
Appropriately, the text is trimmed on the right on mobile.

~~~
aaaxyz
It works okay if you use firefox's "Desktop Site" toggle

